# Natura Artis Magistra...



## doenoe (Mar 18, 2008)

...thats the official name of Amsterdam zoo, but everyone calls it Artis. Been there again last weekend and took some shots:
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6 not the best pic, but it was a funny animal. She pushed her nose against the window the whole time i was standing there (taking a breath every now and then offcourse)





#7





#8





More to be seen on www.daanschouwe.nl
Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## PushingTin (Mar 18, 2008)

Lovelly shots! What camera and lens you using.

#1 my favourite I just wish you had got his full nose in shot. (personal choice)

#3 is interesting but doesnt really work for me as the leaves are just too distracting.

All in all, really good shots though, well done


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 18, 2008)

You are making me want to go to Amsterdam to see that zoo!

Then again, I want to go there and get lost for a week or two in the Rijksmuseum, and then another week or two in the Van Gogh.

I am a fanatic for the art of Rembrandt, Rubens, Hals, Lastman, Judith Leyster (who I am in love with 400 years too late), Steen and (of course) Vermeer... 

Vincent wasn't bad either.


----------



## The Losing Kind (Mar 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!! #4 is my favorite... and actually, I really like #6!  Artis must be an amazing zoo.


----------



## mdw (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey!! Another Dutchy! 

I ought to go to Artis again too! It has been too long!

I really like #2 and #8. Two is just amazing with those piercing eyes. Which lens did you use?

see ya,


----------



## Harmony (Mar 18, 2008)

5 is my favourite, I love the detail under his chin!


----------



## doenoe (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments y'all 
PushingTin - #1 I wanted to have the whole face, but a wired fence just doesnt help. So i cropped it like this to get the fence ouf of the pic. Its a bit different then i would normally crop, but i still like it (alot actually ) #2 I allready have alot of shots of lioness laying there like that. Now they planted bamboo there. So i thought i'd try something different. I shot the top 5 with the Sigma 70-300 APO and the rest is shot with the Sigma 105mm 2.8 macro.
Sabbath999 - Its a great little zoo. Its in the middle of Amsterdam, so not very big. But there is more then enough to see. I really like the butterfly garden there.......and the aquarium...and the insectarium.......and, well the whole zoo actually  Im not really into art, so i have to say i never been to one of the museums you mentioned (i know, shame on me)
The Losing Kind - yup it is  Small but wonderful. They have plans to expand a bit, so it can only get better 
MDW - goeiedag, #2 is shot with the Sigma 70-300 APO. Like i said, through a fence. So it was a bit tricky. But i like how it came out.


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous shots - very nice bokeh on these too. First and last ones are my favourite.

David


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome  captures...good work!


----------



## Jermz_01 (Mar 19, 2008)

1 and 8!
1 and 8!
1 and 8!
1 and 8!

okay, they are all good, but 1 and 8 are my favorites (if you couldn't guess, haha)  thumbs up!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 19, 2008)

Great work again Daan. #1 and #8 are my personal favs. gotta love Artis.





pascal


----------



## doenoe (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the replies 
Yeah, Artis is a great place to walk around. Can spend the whole day there.


----------



## quickshot (Mar 20, 2008)

These beauties should be in the National Geographic!


----------



## jopu (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice set! I like all of them and can not really pick a favourite. One pic that has not been mentioned is the Otter (is it an Otter?) in #7.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 20, 2008)

love #5 and I'm strangely drawn to #7 for some reason 

great stuff as always


----------



## doenoe (Mar 21, 2008)

Thank you all for the comments 
And yes, #7 is an otter. Thats one little downside of Artis. They got the otters inside......and its rather dark too............and they are behind glass. But im sure ill go to other zoo's this summer and try to get better shots (just too make LP happy)


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 21, 2008)

Really like these shots (even though there are no penguins  ) My fave is #1.


----------



## doenoe (Mar 23, 2008)

yeah, sorry about that. Ill try to get some penguin shots next time.......really


----------

